

Show HN: Mavericks Login Panel In CSS (after one week of Codeacademy) - nclx
http://jsbin.com/ITepEQoG/3

======
nperez
Keep going at it if you're enjoying your progress. It's good to see that
you're getting the hang of things like border-radius and the display property
after only a week.

The biggest issue I have with this right now is that the background image is
around 3.4mb, which is just way too heavy for a web asset. A good exercise
would be to figure out how you can bring that down. Compression can help, but
sacrifices quality if you take it too far. Downscaling would be a reasonable
thing to do, given that there will be very few screens that use a 5120px
width. There are strategies you can use in cases where the screen is unusually
large, like fading the edges of the image to a solid color, or fading the
edges to transparent and placing the non-repeating background over an element
with a repeating background.

~~~
nclx
Thanks for the support! I'm also learning jQuery, so I can create a complete
version with the animation after clicking on a specific user. I'll include
your observations :)

